# potažmo



## slavic_one

Abstrakce – programátor, potažmo program, který vytváří, může abstrahovat od některých detailů práce jednotlivých objektů.

Znamená slovo "potažmo" jako "a tím i"?
Programátor, a tím i program, ...


----------



## vianie

V podstate áno - práve tak, ako "vlastně", "respektive", tu i "lépe řečeno".

Edit: Čudné, že "potažmo/potahmo" je v českých slovníkoch označené ako archaizmus, bárs sa po ňom v ČR siaha istotne väčšmi než na Slovensku po jeho odvodenine "poťažmo/poťažne".


----------



## bibax

Nemyslím si, že to znamená "lépe řečeno" (to by v dané větě zpochybňovalo úlohu programátora). Pro mne to má podobný význam jako "následně". Většinou se tím vyjadřuje nějaká příčinná souvislost (programátor -> potažmo/následně program, který vytváří).

V úřednické češtině se "potažmo" používalo i ve výčtech, kde znamenalo jen následující bod seznamu (bez příčinné nebo časové souvislosti): V tržnici je zakázáno prodávat jablka, potažmo (= dále pak) hrušky ..., potažmo švestky. Toto použití lze považovat za knižní (archaické).


----------



## vianie

bibax said:


> Nemyslím si, že to znamená "lépe řečeno" (to by v dané větě zpochybňovalo úlohu programátora).



S tým spochybňovaním nemôžem úplne súhlasiť. Skôr sa to len snaží viac poukázať či odkázať na výsledok jeho práce než na neho samotného.



bibax said:


> Pro mne to má podobný význam jako "následně". Většinou se tím vyjadřuje nějaká příčinná souvislost (programátor -> potažmo/následně program, který vytváří).



S tým sa dá len súhlasiť.


----------



## slavic_one

Jestli jsem dobře pochopil význam "potažmo", také mi "lépe řečeno" nezní jako moc dobrá náhrada. Když bych to přeložil do chorvatštiny, bylo by to "bolje rečeno" (běžna fraze u nás), pak bych měl: "Programator, odnosno bolje rečeno program...", což podle mě dává jiný smysl. Já bych to v chorvatštině napsal "Programator, a samim time i program...".
Ale děkuji všem za odpovědi, hlavně, že jsem pochopil o co de.


----------



## vianie

V poriadku.
I tak som však presvedčený, že v tejto vete sa "lépe řečeno" hodí. A lepšie povedané, s ním je to tam dokonca príhodnejšie, než s "potažmo".


----------



## Jana337

Já s "lépe řečeno" nesouhlasím, protože to opravdu mění význam. Navrhuji "respektive", "popřípadě", "případně".


----------



## slavic_one

Podle mě, když by tam psalo "Programátor, lépe řečeno program může abstrahovat..." by to bylo jako že není úplně pravda, že programátor může abstrahovat, pak se to upřesni na program.


----------



## werrr

bibax said:


> Nemyslím si, že to znamená "lépe řečeno" (to by v dané větě zpochybňovalo úlohu programátora).


K tomu se též připojuji. Když už, tak „jinak řečeno/vzato“.



> Pro mne to má podobný význam jako "následně". Většinou se tím vyjadřuje nějaká příčinná souvislost (programátor -> potažmo/následně program, který vytváří).


Já bych spíše řekl, že „potažmo“ vyjadřuje analogický úsudek. V pozadí tohoto úsudku může samozřejmě být příčinná souvislost, ale nutné to není. Často to bývá pouhá změna zřetele při popisu téhož.
Následně“ vyjadřuje přímo příčinnou souvislost nebo časovou následnost.



vianie said:


> S tým spochybňovaním nemôžem úplne súhlasiť. Skôr sa to len snaží viac poukázať či odkázať na výsledok jeho práce než na neho samotného.


Ne, tady nejde o snahu vyzvednout výsledek práce, ale o snahu popsat totéž ze dvou různých hledisek, mezi kterými je příčinná souvislost.



> V poriadku.
> I tak som však presvedčený, že v tejto vete sa "lépe řečeno" hodí. A lepšie povedané, s ním je to tam dokonca príhodnejšie, než s "potažmo".


To já si zase myslím, že příhodnější by tu bylo „hůře řečeno“.
Nějak si totiž nedokážu představit, že by program sám o sobě bez programátorova úsudku dokázal abstrahovat.



Jana337 said:


> …Navrhuji "respektive"…


To bych v tomto případě bral, ale obecně asi ne.



> …"popřípadě", "případně".


Ale tohle už bych nebral. Případnost je nahodilá možnost (volba), ale tady je jasná příčinná souvislost.


----------



## vianie

Áno, uvedomujem si, že som zmenil význam vety, nakoľko som podľa všetkého zvolil iný výklad textu, aký bol zamýšľaný jeho autorom.
Ovplyvňovalo ma to, že "lépe řečeno" je významovo síce pomerne oponentnejšie, ale i konkretizujúcejšie ako "potažmo".
Práve vďaka tomu som bol v domnení, že v určitých prípadoch môže mať "lépe řečeno" logický nárok vyplynúť z "potažmo".
A v tejto vete som svojmu prekladateľskému umeniu tak uveril... 

Ostatne, celé to nechávam plávať.


----------

